# So, how's YOUR weather today??



## Roddy (Apr 18, 2011)

I ask mainly because it's SNOWING here...yes, a regular blizzard, I can't see the neighbor's house some 50' away!! We're expecting 6"....how's everyone's outdoor plans coming along??


----------



## Roddy (Apr 18, 2011)

And did I mention I'm so bored and discouraged?


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 18, 2011)

sorry to rub it in but it's sunny here in england true brit with me sorts on haha BBQ yesterday it's all good never last long tho 
peace fruity


----------



## Roddy (Apr 18, 2011)

I went caching yesterday, it was in the 60's....30's today.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2011)

It is 37 degrees F here this morning Roddy, no snow though thank goodness. Sorry you have snow in April, that is Michigan though right?


----------



## Roddy (Apr 18, 2011)

On the bright side, bud room is a nice 75 and sunny!!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, that!


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 18, 2011)

thats all that matter LOL


----------



## jesuse (Apr 18, 2011)

i feel for you rody m8 its even suny hear in scotland im geting redy for takeing stuff out for my gruila grows .//peace


----------



## roadapple (Apr 18, 2011)

Got nailed up here with 7" and tied a record low of 15 deg this morning.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 18, 2011)

Hot (90's), humid (70's), constant chance of rain and no chance of change (welcome to sunny FL).  Roddy, I'll see your 6" of snow and raise you fifty degrees.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, that's too hot and humid, yuck on the rain! Sorry to hear the record low RA!

It's tapering off now, radar shows it sliding slowly east, should be past us in an hour or so. We've got 3" of snow on my deck, but only about 2" on the ground and that won't stick around long (hopefully, it is only 30 still). 

On the bright side, should kill off some of the ticks and early skeeters??


----------



## roadapple (Apr 18, 2011)

Here in the UP, winters can be long.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 18, 2011)

It is 35 and rainy where I am.  However, tomorrow night is predicted to be 29, so I anticipate waking up to snow on the ground.  It will not stick around long this time of year though.  It is still cold enough that I am having to build a fire most mornings.


----------



## Llama (Apr 18, 2011)

It's 29 degrees and snowing here on our mountain. 2 inches on the ground and 5 more expected. We have not broken 55 degrees yet this year.







			
				Roddy said:
			
		

> On the bright side, bud room is a nice 75 and sunny!!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, what a rugged mountain. very nice shot.

Stay warm THG.


----------



## Llama (Apr 18, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Wow, what a rugged mountain. very nice shot.
> 
> Stay warm THG.


That mountain is the first thing I see out of my bedroom window. When it's clear I can watch a herd of bighorn sheep playing around on the cliffs.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 18, 2011)

What a view Lama!

50f, cloudy with a chance of rain.  I think the below thirties are gone for the year, yeah!


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 18, 2011)

no snow falling here today, 0 - +5 over night, +10 in the day. snowed 50 cm all last week above 2000 ft elevation. we still have snow (2feet) on the ground here. this was about a month ago


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow you guys, no making fun of Canadians anymore, i havent seen snow since early march up here in the great wide north. LOL


----------



## monkeyhammer (Apr 18, 2011)

We had it about 97 a few days ago.  Today, mid 60's and a little drizzle.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Apr 18, 2011)

mid to high 90s... rampant wild fires... toronado watch... wow.


----------



## frankcos (Apr 18, 2011)

Mid 50's and breezy, rain all day yesterday and rain in the forecast tonight into tomorrow.


----------



## v35b (Apr 18, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> It is 35 and rainy where I am.  However, tomorrow night is predicted to be 29, so I anticipate waking up to snow on the ground.  It will not stick around long this time of year though.  It is still cold enough that I am having to build a fire most mornings.



I remember living in Conifer,CO back in the mid 80's..We had 10" of snow on June 10th!


----------



## sickbiker (Apr 19, 2011)

Llama said:
			
		

> It's 29 degrees and snowing here on our mountain. 2 inches on the ground and 5 more expected. We have not broken 55 degrees yet this year.


wow that is such an awesome pic i wanna live there


----------



## sickbiker (Apr 19, 2011)

well it 37 and rainy here in ohio and its going to rain for the next ten day ya i have to give my dog a bath every time he goes out side cause he gets so muddy my back yard is like a swoop


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 19, 2011)

59 and raining ...


----------



## emily07 (Apr 19, 2011)

I can really feel the summer heat here. The sun really showed up and its sooo hot..daaammmnnn, I can feel its hotness through my skin. But its ok, its summer, and its good to enjoy summer..heehehehehe..

Lots of beaching outings..weeeeeeeeeee.! hehehehehe

happy summer everyone!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL--no it is not summer yet.....I woke to a balmy 24F this morning.  The skies are clear and we should have a beautiful day today with a high of about 50.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 19, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> its a beautiful 39f here right now in sw michigan. it snowed 2 inches yesterday, and about 3-4 this morning, then all melted off by noon, and the sun even came out a little bit. typical michigan spring. it could be 25 one day, and 85 the next, then 25 the next again...
> 
> i've had a small fire in my woodburner most nights. toasty and toasted
> 
> it will go from cold, to full blown hot over night. spring gets a lil confused. lol...peace...



Dang Irish, I bet we're close to each other...I'm about 20 miles below Jackson MI!


----------



## Roddy (Apr 19, 2011)

Llama, I'd LOVE to come out and do some climbing on that rock!! I envy you, my friend!


----------



## Roddy (Apr 19, 2011)

sickbiker said:
			
		

> well it 37 and rainy here in ohio and its going to rain for the next ten day ya i have to give my dog a bath every time he goes out side cause he gets so muddy my back yard is like a swoop



10 days of rain...we're gonna need boats! The golf business is already slow, but this weather is gonna kill us for sure.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 19, 2011)

All snow gone, rain this morning and a big storm moving in now. Calling for freezing rain and sleet as well as rain...it's 33 right now! YUK

On the bright side, the Jeep will be nice and muddy......


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 19, 2011)

62F in fruity's back garden today sun shineing no clouds just right hehe


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 19, 2011)

68 and still sunny


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 19, 2011)

Cold. I unducted the lights in veg. Temps were getting down to 65. Those are 1ks.... Not complaining. Rather fight cold.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Apr 19, 2011)

The weathers been changing about every 1/2 hour, but it's about 48 f. todays daylight is 13 hours 51 minutes 9 seconds and my soil temp. is 53 degrees f. I started some pole beans under the lights and the Mrs. put them out, they seem to be doing fair, at least there climbing the baskets,I just love fresh green beans.


----------



## cubby (Apr 19, 2011)

*42 right now but the weather man says we should get 3-5 inches of snow over night......and the jerk says it with a smile.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 19, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> *42 right now but the weather man says we should get 3-5 inches of snow over night......and the jerk says it with a smile.


 
I saw this on Curb your enthusiasum, your weather man has a tee time tomorrow and wants the course to himself, you should probably expect 70 and sunny skies.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 20, 2011)

It's bloody nice here today... very sunny.

In fact I should probably get my *** off this computer and take it outside.


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 20, 2011)

As of right now 9:49PM...it is 59 degrees Farenheit, but expected lows will be 54....dew point is at 52%, HUMIDITY is at 78%, with relatively constant 5mph winds....Sorry to be so techinical here but being an outdoor grower and having plants out, both in seedling stage and flowering,are these conditions bad for my plants????; The lows tonight will be about a 15 degree difference from the highs today. The same conditions wil apply for tomorrow.

Plus, any good tips on flowering nutrients for week 6 of flowering.

As always, thank you and its much appreciated.


----------



## leafminer (Apr 20, 2011)

Right now 35C and sunny, expected to go to 41C today.


----------



## the chef (Apr 20, 2011)

It's hot.....later it's gonna get....humid...oh wait...it allready here! Tommorow.......hot with a 99% chance it gona be........humid too!


----------



## dekgib (Apr 20, 2011)

lets see it is very humid here mid 70's and 30% chance for rain.


----------



## kaotik (Apr 20, 2011)

overcast and kinda poor.

i think someone forgot to tell winter it's almost may now


----------



## tcbud (Apr 20, 2011)

April showers are bringing May flowers here.

Dr.knowitall, those are some nice temps for your girls.  I dont think you can do much better, cooling off at night to the fifties is fine.  I dont know about the humidity, but hey, what you gonna do?  Your outdoors!  Your doing fine.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 20, 2011)

Well, it's still cold, but no snow...now it's rain! We now have ponds where yards used to be, and mud everywhere! No work again today, too cold and wet....bet it dries up quickly with tons of heat to follow!


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 21, 2011)

Dr.KNOWITALL said:
			
		

> As of right now 9:49PM...it is 59 degrees Farenheit, but expected lows will be 54....dew point is at 52%, HUMIDITY is at 78%, with relatively constant 5mph winds....Sorry to be so techinical here but being an outdoor grower and having plants out, both in seedling stage and flowering,are these conditions bad for my plants????; The lows tonight will be about a 15 degree difference from the highs today. The same conditions wil apply for tomorrow.
> 
> Plus, any good tips on flowering nutrients for week 6 of flowering.
> 
> As always, thank you and its much appreciated.


 
Are your light hours okay this time of year? Or are you doing autos?  You should be hitting the P hard late in flower, easy on the N and even the K somewhat--but I don't know what you're growing or its flower period.  If it's a long flowerer--12 to 14 weeks--you should still be hitting the K pretty hard.

The weather here?  Same as it ever was.


----------



## Llama (Apr 22, 2011)

It's...27 degrees...and snowing......again....can't see mountain this morning....dark...grey...and gloomy.....had to scrape snow off the sat dish this AM to get my internet back....:hairpull: :cry: 

But....I have tulips, irises and daffodils poking through the snow.:yay: eace: :banana: :lama: :dancing:


----------



## Roddy (Apr 22, 2011)

Either we're still in the same day or the rain has carried over...LMAO...more rain here! Tomorrow, we're calling for, wait for it, more rain!


----------



## Gone2pot! (Apr 22, 2011)

79F or 26C winds 5-9 mph= gorgeous!
so why am I inside?????


----------



## Llama (Apr 23, 2011)

Llama said:
			
		

> It's 29 degrees and snowing here on our mountain. 2 inches on the ground and 5 more expected. We have not broken 55 degrees yet this year.


Things have improved here dramatically. I washed the wifes car and my boat today. The snow is melting off the mountain acroos the canyon and we've had 50's and blue skies.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 23, 2011)

Rain rain go away, come again after harvest!

Looking AWEsome there Lama!


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 23, 2011)

67 F here is sunny southern Ontario, spent the day at the lake and got a sun tan on my face, good times.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 23, 2011)

was nice today, 70 and sunny! Tomorrow, we have a 30% chance of rain, the next 5 days thereafter calls for rain and thunderstorms....go figure.


----------



## Hick (Apr 24, 2011)

30 F......  uncolored eggs are gonna be a tough find today!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 24, 2011)

29F with clear skies.....I got up and built a fire.


----------



## nova564t (Apr 24, 2011)

43, 70% chance of rain, perfect weather if youre a duck or a fish.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 24, 2011)

heading to 64 today, it's 51 now and not too shabby out. Of course, the ark is built, just waiting for the rains next week lol


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 24, 2011)

raining now. i left my freshair intake on high overnight...lol


90% humidity in garage :rofl: breakin out the dehumidifier.


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 24, 2011)

Weather right now on flowering plant and seedlings is 65 degrees, cloudy, with 60% humidity...lows tonight will go down to 54 degrees F. Not too shabby???

Apart from my thread on Problems n Sick Plants section, I plan to do a (final) neem spray on the flowering plant to keep off pests not just mites??? 
 It is approx. day 43 of flowering and seems that it will go on at least 2 more weeks... Should i be good or is it a NO NO??


----------



## Roddy (Apr 25, 2011)

Guess what?? It's raining again....we're expecting another 2"!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 25, 2011)

Thunderstorms, heavy rain, hail, tornado watches.  Oh what a beautiful day around North Texas, lmfao..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 25, 2011)

I got your Texas weather today SM it's to be 85*. What happen to spring we went for snow to 80's in one week?


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 25, 2011)

True that ozzy. We've been seeing crazy weather 'patterns' if you can even call them that. I cannot complain though. My plants outdoor are currently loving the 70 degree sun they are getting at 11 AM. :hubba:


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 25, 2011)

Two weeks of low 90's and it's _finally_ raining.  Got my office windows open, sucking in ozone.  Nice, nice, nice.  I think I might go out and lay in the driveway, let the rain wash away my parched peeling skin.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 26, 2011)

I COULD RIP HEADS OFF LIONS right now....soooo mad!!!!!

Well, rain was in the air as usual this early morning, but the radar shows a clearing for a few hours, so the kid and I loaded up to go do some much needed work at the golf course...get halfway there and it starts pouring rain! Turned around even though I hated to, and (*&^*&&( if it isn't now SUNSHINE outside!

We haven't been able to do anything more than pick up a few limbs and mow greens all spring due to this rain, I MUST get some work done....so come hades or high water, Roddy go mow now!  Wish me luck....if this doesn't change soon, we're done.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 26, 2011)

Well, it is snowing quite heavily right now at my house.  I know it won't stick, but dang, I've got to go out and work in it today.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 26, 2011)

April snow sucks no matter where you live. sorry you guys.

I myself have WINDS.


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 26, 2011)

I am with Rosebud today...gusts up to 45 mph here... Had to go check on the flowering Bubblegum this morning to see it wasn't cut in half since I woke up last night a few times due to some mighty winds...But nothing to worry...

I got 20 mph winds today with a supposed high of 79 degrees, 30% humidity...:lama:  I am off to school...Back from Spring Break!! WHACK!!


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 26, 2011)

It rained a little here last night, but its 72 F right now, but more storms on the way tonight or tomorrow. Ill enjoy the sun while I can


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 26, 2011)

Here is 75ºF and a sunny sunny day.


----------



## Syke (Apr 26, 2011)

beautiful day here in sunny California
the babies are Looooving it.
especially after the past two days of clouds


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 26, 2011)

63 and cloudy.  More storms on the way but not expected to be as severe as yesterday's.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 27, 2011)

was awakened to a big thunderstorm about 2 hours ago, it's raining with more rain expected today and tomorrow!


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 27, 2011)

68°F    
Current: Clear 
Wind: NE at 9 mph 
Humidity: 64%


----------



## frankcos (Apr 27, 2011)

Cold front is being pushed on outta here. High 70's today. Yippie!!


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 27, 2011)

I dont think it has stopped raining in 9 days where i'm at....sigh. Its kind of depressing. Sure am glad i'm not an outdoor grower.


----------



## Syke (Apr 27, 2011)

woohoo another full day of sun!
srry to hear about the depressing rain


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 27, 2011)

Well today my area is currently at 65 degress...with expected highs to be at 80 degress F. :hubba:  Full sun power....

Is this good???


----------



## Roddy (Apr 28, 2011)

lol, awakened by a big storm, rain and lightning all over the place! Under a flood watch now...sweet! Ark built, waiting patiently!


----------



## roadapple (Apr 28, 2011)

9:00 am.........Its snowing.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm really worried for some of our southern USA region members. The news was very grim.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 29, 2011)

Sunshine all day for the first time in almost 2 weeks...wow!


----------



## Roddy (May 26, 2011)

Well, what can I say??? No tornadoes, no real flooding like many have seen, but MAN, can we ever get a break??? It's overcast with warnings of another inch of rain to be added to the couple we got yesterday and the days before! Water is standing everywhere, no mowing to be done for the day (or before the big weekend??)! Business has been horrid at best, never in 31 years of ownership have we seen anything like this.


----------



## maineharvest (May 26, 2011)

We have had over cast and rain for the past week or so but today is sunny and beautiful.  The next five days have rain coming.  

Last year we lost the entire month of June here in Maine caused it rained something like 28 out of the 30 days.  Looks like its going to be a repeat of last year.  I didnt even get to do an outdoor grow last year.  All my plants drowned.


----------



## cubby (May 26, 2011)

Today is 65 and sunny. Perfect weather for a little yard and garden clean up...finnaly.


----------



## Locked (May 26, 2011)

Today is a wonderful day if you are into working in your own sweat..... 

Hot and humid....sure glad I shut my flower tent down for the summer....


----------



## Ruffy (May 26, 2011)

well here in canada, hell has come. its frikin cold 10 degs, raining like god hates mj and very windy. but itll warm up for jun 5th or so. back to 18 degs


----------



## dman1234 (May 26, 2011)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> well here in canada, hell has come. its frikin cold 10 degs, raining like god hates mj and very windy. but itll warm up for jun 5th or so. back to 18 degs


 

Its not raining and 10 degrees in Canada, just in your part.

Its 70 degrees F where i am 20 C.


----------



## Ruffy (May 26, 2011)

i put canada. i dont like to say were in canada......


----------



## tcbud (May 26, 2011)

I dont think it is gonna break into the 60's today in not so sunny Northern California.  Dipped into the thirties last night, right chilly for end of May.


----------



## thomas 11111 (May 26, 2011)

Cooler and rainy once again in north east U.S.A.  Supposed to be in the 90's this weekend!  Good thing I have an air conditioner in my grow room!:watchplant:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 27, 2011)

todays weather is cold, 52 degrees raining, tonights forcast, cloudy, with a chance of amber!!! YIPEE!!!! I think the C99s gonna have enough amber that the mrs. gives the nod, I gave her my C99, in hopes she can smoke it, she does ok with the mazzar, but just can't smoke anything heavy, she cant smoke the Dutch Treat!!


----------



## Erbal (May 27, 2011)

It is currently an awesome 72F and sunny outside. This weather is rocking it pretty nicely.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 27, 2011)

The temps are predicted to get below freezing for the next 3 nights.....I built a fire this morning.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (May 27, 2011)

Perfect temps and weather 60f and raining.
Ya gotta love the U.K.
T4


----------



## thomas 11111 (May 27, 2011)

Same weather here.  Nothing new to report.  Cool and rainy.


----------



## v35b (May 27, 2011)

Sunny but cool {64} on Grand Traverse Bay.


----------



## Roddy (May 28, 2011)

supposed to be cloudy, but it's also misting and 61f....no drying out in the last few days and predicting up to an inch of rain tonight!


----------



## leafminer (May 28, 2011)

Continuing at 40C so, thank heavens I only have the Cheese at the moment. Sativas can stand these temps.


----------



## Erbal (May 28, 2011)

Its 9am and already an awesome 61F overcast now but should clear up later into a great weekend.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 28, 2011)

ThunderStorm


----------



## Roddy (Jun 26, 2011)

It's a beautiful morning with sunshine and 70f right now, supposed to reach 83f for a high! Nice day for a bit of relaxation, my son, my neighbor and I are going out to hide a cache on a nearby chain of lakes, kayaking and grilling are the order of the day!! Taking the bus, so we have the full camp set-up, grilling hamburgers for lunch and porterhouses with camp taters for supper!! 

For the smoke, we're taking an 1/8 of OG, an 1/8 of LSD, an 1/8 of White Widow and an 1/8 of Great White Shark....

Have a great day all!!

Forgot to hit POST when done typing this out this morning, so.....

we had a great day of kayaking and grilling, awesome time!


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 26, 2011)

Crap 30c and no rain.
Not for me the sun i much prefer rain.
T4


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 27, 2011)

We've got overcast and 72 degrees, the plants love it.


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 27, 2011)

roddy, do u mean geo caching? very kool. did you smoke the whole half oz????????? impressive if you did.
weather here is finally sunny & 28-30 degs c


----------



## Hick (Jun 28, 2011)

As my Daddy would have put it.."drier than a popcorn fart.!!"... 



> Latest Seasonal Assessment - ENSO-neutral conditions developed during the first part of June, but in the wake of the 2010-2011 La Nina, widespread drought developed and persisted across the southern tier of the U.S. Significantly, nearly 60 percent of the current drought areas are extreme or exceptional, with many areas experiencing record precipitation deficits. During the previous two weeks, exceptional drought continued to expand across the southern Rockies, south-central Plains, and portions of the Southeast. The summer onset of the rainy season in Florida has been delayed, exacerbating the long standing drought and contributing to outbreaks of wildfires, while the North American Monsoon has also seen a sluggish start, where Arizona is currently battling the largest wildfire in state history. Due to the expected onset of the rainy season in Florida and monsoon thunderstorms across the Southwest, drought improvement is expected during the upcoming three months. Enhanced chances of above-median rainfall across the southern Atlantic states also favors drought amelioration. In contrast, a dry climatology and above-median temperatures expected during the summer months across the southern Plains limits opportunities for drought reduction. Across the remainder of the Southeast, some improvement is possible under a summertime convective regime, although rainfall deficits are substantial and long-term in some areas, particularly across Louisiana. The prospect of tropical cyclones, with an expected above-normal season peaking in September, adds to the forecast uncertainty. Across Hawaii, leeward drought persistence is expected under the summer trade wind regime.



View attachment seasonal_drought.pdf


----------



## Roddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> roddy, do u mean geo caching? very kool. did you smoke the whole half oz????????? impressive if you did.
> weather here is finally sunny & 28-30 degs c



Yes, geocaching and smoking...fun stuff! We smoked a fair share of it, probably had an 1/8 left over  We were :48: all day, really had a great time! Unfortunately one of us didn't make it to the porterhouse and camp taters dinner, went into the bus, sacked out on the couch and didn't wake until the next day....lightweight!

I do have to say, it was great to be able to relax at the beach and simply load into the bus to smoke, great feeling not having to worry if the :cop: were nearby or not! we didn't "flaunt" it or even let anyone else see, but it was great!


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 29, 2011)

It is a bit warm here in the Lone Star state today, it is a quarter to 11am, and it is already 90. The high is supposed to hit 102, but it is usually 3 degrees above the forcast. My pepper plants are not very happy about it, and are not producing very many peppers, while most of the other veggies are all but gone. We have not seen any rain for more than 6 weeks now, and the temps have been in the 100s the whole time. If I could water the garden more it would help, but the city will fine me if I am cought doing it because of the possablity of a drought this year. Just anouther wonderful summer in Texas


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 29, 2011)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> roddy, do u mean geo caching? very kool. did you smoke the whole half oz????????? impressive if you did.
> weather here is finally sunny & 28-30 degs c


   I thought they were getting stoned and chasing giant clams, we call em gooeyducks, but its spelled geoducks ??  Not bad eating!!


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 29, 2011)

well my weather turn to shat again! the day after my last weather post it started to rain again lol. but hopefully next week ill see the sun!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 29, 2011)

100 and sunny.

Too damn hot.


----------



## valleyboy (Jun 29, 2011)

107F monday, rain tuesday, mid 90's today.  It'll probably be back in the hundreds tomorrow.


----------



## cubby (Jun 30, 2011)

94 freakin' degrees, with a "feels like" of 107 (I'd like to know who came up with this feels like nonsence). I got the central air on and it's 72 in the house, and that's where I'm staying!!! Supposed to be the same tomorrow, ARGGGGG!!!!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 30, 2011)

Hmmm 58 degrees at 4:20 pm 64 in the green-to, what a summer!!!


----------



## Roddy (Jul 1, 2011)

Hot again today, went to work and baked on the mower for a few hours, will water tonight before heading out on the lake for some night kayaking adventures!


----------



## Locked (Jul 1, 2011)

86 and sunny.....catching some rays and a good buzz. Lucky enough to get the day off.  Happy holiday weekend folks.


----------



## cubby (Jul 1, 2011)

95, feels like 107, I can't immagine life without central air. On the bright side, my yard and garden are loving the heat and humidity.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 7, 2011)

were back at low to mid 50s, cloudy and ugly. I've been resetting my timer pins i hour every night, it cools right off here when the sun goes down, so by running my lights from 9 pm to 9am I'm getting away with minimal cooling in the room, I'm still running about 80 degress, with 4 600s.


----------



## crozar (Jul 10, 2011)

its 110 (f) here :/ 44c


----------



## Roddy (Jul 10, 2011)

It only seems that here lol 94f and baking.....


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 17, 2011)

This has been the worst summer I can remember, I think our highest temp this year was'nt more than 76 degrees F.  Just cold and damp. Went fishing today, Sunrise on Tulalip Bay, near Smokey Point, Wa.


----------



## cubby (Jul 17, 2011)

92 with a heat index of 104, tomorrow mid 90's with a heat index of 115, I'll trade with you anytime.


----------



## Menimeth (Jul 17, 2011)

It only hit 99 today, almost felt like a cold front came through.


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 18, 2011)

well like hell. we got  more rain, and a half hr of really bad hail and heavy rain. as long as the rain stops for flower i dont care


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 18, 2011)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> well like hell. we got more rain, and a half hr of really bad hail and heavy rain. as long as the rain stops for flower i dont care


  We got a little hail yesterday, a little damage, but not much, I listened to the news tonoght and they claimed we in for a cooling trend,  go figure!!


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 19, 2011)

whats going on skag, gotta love the n/ west, its been no more than 25 deg c here for a few months, and rain.  we need heat!!!


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 19, 2011)

Rain again for the 4th day in a row its great and it keeps the scum off the streets.
Lol
T4


----------



## cubby (Jul 19, 2011)

6:30 am and 92 degrees, we had a heat index of 118 yesterday and may top that today, I HATE heat....my electric bill is going thru the roof. Keeping the house 72 when outside is 110+ is giving my central air all it can handle. It amazes me that people in Mississippi and Louisiana live with this stuff regularly.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 19, 2011)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> whats going on skag, gotta love the n/ west, its been no more than 25 deg c here for a few months, and rain. we need heat!!!


  Ya ruffy, not much of a summer for the north west.  I just switch my light schedule to 9 PM to 9AM  and haven't had a heat issue,  my outdoors is doing OK not great!! but OK, if August and Sept are halfway decent i may do good, but with this weather it will never be excellent, the sockeye salmon fishings really heating up, but I guess that's all that warming lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 19, 2011)

Hot , Hot , hot and then you feel the humidity. I have offically gave up on the OD this yr. My Bro tried to keep the plants happy but he just could not carry enough water.


----------



## Roddy (Jul 19, 2011)

Too hot to be able to keep up with, it's been HOT!!! Went from rain to heat...guess we know snow is next?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jul 19, 2011)

17 days in a row over 100F and the seven day forecast calls for seven more days of the same. It's hot.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 20, 2011)

Just ran out and got the paper, 55 degrees and sprinkling, Wow I read Ozzy's post, I haven't had to water, today I'm fixing some kind of rain-guards so my pots can dry out a little, there just soaked,so heavy!! Any Ideas???? I use a strip of plywood to keep the sun off my smaller outside pots. These plants are all pretty much in soil I mixed from reading chefnovelle's old threads, there all different phenos from the BLZ grow, they sure look happy!!, despite no sunshine, and soaked to the bone, tough old gals.


----------



## Menimeth (Jul 20, 2011)

Another week and a half, and it will have been two months straight without rain. It was only 101 yesterday, and it just reached 90 today so it appeares that we will be below 100 today. (Yea)   This is the first day that the temp. has remained below 80 degrees in my grow rooms by 11:00 am, since I installed the lights more than a month ago. Hopefully the worst of the heat is behind us, but I doubt it.  Peace love and flowers:bong2:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 20, 2011)

How hot is? I think this pic tells the whole story.


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 20, 2011)

plants look good skag!! its our turn for sun now, i hope. mine are doing ok also. i just want sun for 2 months then let it snow lol


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 20, 2011)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> plants look good skag!! its our turn for sun now, i hope. mine are doing ok also. i just want sun for 2 months then let it snow lol


Our High today was about 65, the sun came out for a little while this evening.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 23, 2011)

Sunny this morning, 70s going to low 80s  yaaa!! its a heat wave, fire up the AC.  LOL  don't have AC,  very few ppl do here!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm getting a break today. Only 92F with a heat index of 99. Humidity is only 52% too with a nice breeze.


----------



## Roddy (Jul 23, 2011)

The morning's cool mid 70's and showers have given way to 92f with a heat index of 103f...and rising fast! You can cut the air around you, it's that thick! Hard to breath, so guess I'll sit inside, crank up the extra A/C and toke down!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 23, 2011)

Sounds like you have high humidity Roddy. Any clue what your humidity is today?


----------



## Irish (Jul 24, 2011)

humidity here is near 100% last few days. its rained past two mornings, then temps near 90, and humidity near 100. havent left the air-c in days. its 4am and 72f with 93% humidity right now. 

it's been pretty comfy out at night. saying high 60's for night lows all week.  time to flower outdoors here too.


----------



## Roddy (Jul 24, 2011)

:yeahthat:

Irish is only a few hours west of me, so we;re pretty close on weather.

81f now with humidity of 83%.....and rain moving in from Irish's direction!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow...that was me last week. Rain is moving in here too. Good news is its only 88 today.


----------



## Irish (Jul 24, 2011)

that rain fell apart over the lake roddy. 82f, 72% humidity. prolly see sunshine before dark fall again. the barometer is falling rapidly, and humidity is on the way out. looking like we may even get some low 60's next few nights...sweeeet...peace...


----------



## Roddy (Jul 24, 2011)

It sure did, I saw it was breaking and figured it wasn't even gonna get you wet! The humidity is down to 75% here and dropping, feels a lot better with that cool breeze! 60's....you mean I can turn the A/C's off???


----------



## Menimeth (Jul 24, 2011)

we hit 102f so far today, not too bad, but 21% humidity is rough. more than 90 days now since it rained and none in the forcast for at least the next week, most likely more. If it dosent rain soon I will have to abandon my garden, what little there is left of it.


----------



## Menimeth (Jul 26, 2011)

Three straight days now with 105+. It will take a Hurricane to push this high pressure system that is just sitting over Texas away, Crops are failing all over the state, and if this keeps up, hard times are a coming. At least I'll be getting high on real smoke, instead of burned up shwag. It may be brown and dead outside, but my closet is green and happy.


----------



## jannypan (Jul 27, 2011)

I went caching yesterday, it was in the 60's....30's today.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 27, 2011)

jannypan said:
			
		

> I went caching yesterday, it was in the 60's....30's today.


  I went catching today also, real low cloud cover, I went home, I lived on this lake for 15 years, my house was about 50 yards back from the lake, in the center of the first pic.the new owners tore it down. The picture is park creek glaciar, on the southern slope of mt. baker. I can't believe how much it's shrank, The Sockeye are running!!, anyway the wife and I lived, ate and breathed this place, happiest days of my life.


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Jul 28, 2011)

Menimeth said:
			
		

> ...If it dosent rain soon I will have to abandon my garden, what little there is left of it.


 Feel ya there fellow Texan, I almost have to water twice a day..


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 28, 2011)

Like day 26 of 100+.

Sigh.

:hitchair:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 28, 2011)

Ahhh, several of us Lone Star staters here......all withering away...see you in hell my friends...:rofl: oh wait, we're already here.


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Jul 28, 2011)

Haha Ya, we'll make that trip with ease! This city's been slowly melting my soul since birth!


----------



## Roddy (Jul 28, 2011)

Well, I'm on vacation, so guess what suddenly and unexpectedly popped up?? Yep, started raining yesterday even though not in forecast at all, it's rained all night and now forecast to rain all day and all night tonight! Naturally!

Oh well, we're in a full-sized school bus converted for camping....we'll manage!!  Does hamper our caching plans and will make setting the beach up a bit tricky LMAO!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 28, 2011)

Smokinmom said:
			
		

> Like day 26 of 100+.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> :hitchair:



OMG, remind me to never go to Texas in July. That is hell.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 28, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> OMG, remind me to never go to Texas in July. That is hell.


 I feel that way about eastern wash. I burn up when I go over the hump, or freeze, it's extreme to me!!


----------



## Vegas Kid (Jul 28, 2011)

110 here in the Mojave Desert


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2011)

Smokinmom said:
			
		

> Like day 26 of 100+.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> :hitchair:



copy that


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jul 29, 2011)

an hour or so east of ya, mom, and 30 days of 100* plus.


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 29, 2011)

been 30 days under 30 degs cel. 23 and clouds for a while


----------



## RoughOutline (Jul 30, 2011)

Cold and cloudy. Typical UK weather really.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2011)

RoughOutline said:
			
		

> Cold and cloudy. Typical UK weather really.



Wanna trade?  :spit:


----------



## Menimeth (Jul 31, 2011)

The last two days it was only 101 with 35% humidity, it was a welcome break but it looks like the second round is about to start as they are calling for 108 by tuesday, that, and more for the rest of the week. I'm ready for this summer to be done.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jul 31, 2011)

texas has 4 seasons...
hot
hotter
still hot
and christmas


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2011)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> texas has 4 seasons...
> hot
> hotter
> still hot
> and christmas



:spit: 

Ok you fellow texans, I'm loading up the hippie van with lots of party favors and my fav munchies and driving to.... Umm mountains sound good, up high where there's a lil snow left,  just get me somewhere I can cool off.  Who's riding shot gun?  . Got room for everyone.  No pets, please...lmao.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 31, 2011)

it's so hot the catus are asking for shade and ice


----------



## MariahLynn (Jul 31, 2011)

Idk the actual temperature, but it's hot as balls.


----------



## Roddy (Aug 3, 2011)

Hate to rub it in on those not getting the relief, but today is 74 and sticky with drizzle here and there. Tomorrow calls for low 80's and sunshine, perfect for my golf league, if back allows me to enjoy it LMAO!

We've had around 7" of rain in the last 3 days or so....


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2011)

112 f. Texas is gonna dry up and blow away. Its hard to breath outside.


----------



## Roddy (Aug 3, 2011)

OUCH WH, just saw the forecast for you guys....not below 107 all next week?? I feel for you, my friend!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 3, 2011)

arrived here in Florida and 98f...I miss Seattle all ready:cry:


----------



## Roddy (Aug 3, 2011)

Just wanted to add....turned off the A/C and put fans in windows....nice breeze in the house tonight! First time in weeks!

Sorry 4U, that's gotta be a huge shock to the system!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 4, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> 112 f. Texas is gonna dry up and blow away. Its hard to breath outside.



 and no relief in sight.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 4, 2011)

Rained for hours again today.
So tomorrows 98 degree prediction with about 80% humidity should be perfect for turning everyone into steamed shrimp around here. 

So muggy. Even dry farts feel moist.


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Aug 4, 2011)

> 112 f. Texas is gonna dry up and blow away. Its hard to breath outside.


There's no escape. Can almost feel the water in the air.

@SmokinMom
Im down. Only snow ive seen is the rare inch of slush thats come about 3 times in my life haha


----------



## Ruffy (Aug 5, 2011)

smokin mom im up north with plenty of glacier fed lakes & snow:headbang2: your all invited up here! bring your own :joint::bong:  & snow shovels!:grinch: 

its been 30 degs cel so 75 f i think the last week & sunn finally!  going to see the girls fri sat c u then with pics!!


----------



## Roddy (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice pic, Ruffy, very nice!

This morning, it's 67f and sunshine with a forecast of 88f for today and tomorrow. Then, I think it's supposed to cool back to the low 80'sf again....but the forecast keeps changing to up that heat a bit!

No A/C again today, still running fans in the windows...NICE!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 5, 2011)

:ciao: *Roddy*

well as most know Im from Seattle and Im on Vacation here in Florida where the temps today they say will be 104f ..Holy Crap!!!....I Miss  Seattle

sure is Beautifull here


----------



## Menimeth (Aug 5, 2011)

At 5:43 am The temp dropped all the way down to 83f but it will be in the 100s by noon again. I picked a hellofa summer to learn to grow indoors, but after this one, I should be ready for anything.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Aug 5, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *Roddy*
> 
> well as most know Im from Seattle and Im on Vacation here in Florida where the temps today they say will be 104f ..Holy Crap!!!....I Miss Seattle
> 
> sure is Beautifull here


 overcast, and back to normal in seattle, we broke 80 yesterday, Everybody has sunburns today from our day of summer yesterday,  I've got a daughter, who against her Moms advice went partying on whidbey island, met a sailor!!!, got married and moved to palm beach. you get off the plane and walk out of the airport at midnight and its like walking into a wall, thats in May, August must be something, the humidity was weird. Seattle hempfest is coming soon, anyway, this picture shows Park Creek Glaciar along the base of the mountain on the left, it's really dissapearing, all the bare rock never showed 20 years ago, the Mrs. and I are really catching some nice salmon out of the lake.


----------



## Ruffy (Aug 5, 2011)

:ciao: 4u :ciao: roddy & :ciao: skag!!
well its a crazy yr by all means. florida is nasty hot with humidity. stay on the west coast! lol enjoy the vacation bud & be safe all :48:


----------



## Irish (Aug 5, 2011)

florida has a few finer things. theres the hard rock cafe in tampa, and orlando. fan boats. wild boar hunts. cougars. gators. more cougars. and artvandolay! hahaha... 

80f, lots of sunshine. we went fishing yesterday, and day before for gills. pics in photography thread. got wind burnt, and weed burnt. 

nice fish skag...


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey, if ya feel like driving to Dallas-

On Groupon right now, for $15 they have Sublime with Rome / 311 tickets for next Saturday...includes all the fees and parking.  lmfao.  Call me crazy, but I'll be making the trip and will be there sweating my arse off in the heat.  Good way to lose a few pounds...  

Edited for typo's..


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 5, 2011)

4u, doing the disney thing?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2011)

I cant breath,,help meeeee.
This Texas heat is killer.:cry:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 5, 2011)

Me too WH, and I'm starting to worry about my AC.

I have my thermostat set at 78 and my house can only get to 85.  I hope it's not going out.  

It's 106 outside... Bleh.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2011)

SM I would say you have a problem wit yur AC. Mine is old as hell but it keeps my house at what ever temp I set it at,,which during the day is 77,,and at night 75. If the air coming outta yur vents is not COLD,,or at least pretty damn COOL,,you have a problem. Plus it will run yur bill SKY HIGH.
I delt with that problem before. Have it checked.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 5, 2011)

Even most HVAC units it says your only to set them around 20degrees below the actual temp. If thats what you have SM.
So its no surprise if you find a AC unit struggling.
Insulation is another thing.

One thing Ive notice being a drastic change for us and cooling. Last summer we had blinds up and curtains. And now switched to Verts instead of the curtains. Last year the systems would run for a right good while to reach temps. Now with the verts up, and close everything. Boom, the systems only runs for a few mins at a time and its done. Even when its 105 or so outside with this 70% humidity, feeling like 112. 
Come inside from like doing yard work and its  at 75 or something. Want to put it at 72. And its cooled that in just a few mins.
If I had known stuff like verts would have made that much a difference. Id of had them up a long time ago.

See what easy things you can do to help insulate first SM. Spend the money that would be used on the electric bill. And you have your house locked down and can start to save and be cool in the future.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2011)

I have no problem keeping my house at 77 when its 107 outside. I live in the Metroplex. My electric bill is never been over 265.00


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 6, 2011)

But at those you have industrial size hvac units dont you WH? 
265 is fantastic though. Years since moving to DC, weve never been that low. And several times weve hit 400.
But thats DC livin for ya.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2011)

Hell if I know. I think it is a 2 1/2 ton unit. Nothing special.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2011)

Verts?  Vertical blinds you mean?  Hi spears.  

I heard the same thing regarding the 20 degree difference thing.  Our house was built in the 70s and is poorly insulated too.  

I'm moving in with you WH, lol..jk.

My concerns today were right on.  Got back from the movies tonight and the house was so stuffy!  Everything was on but no air was moving.  Thank god for google, I learned I had a frozen coil.  After shutting things off for a bit and changing the filter, everything is as good as new and running fine now, shew!!

This ac unit was bought in 2007.  Both the indoor and the outdoor part.  I haven't a clue what size it is, but I sure as hell aren't looking forward to seeing my next electric bill!!


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 6, 2011)

"I'm moving in with you WH, lol.."

HEY NOW! I do keep my house cooler than WH does. 
Kids leave for college in a week too. 
Ill even kick it on down to 70 if you wanted. :laugh: 

Glad you got it running proper now SM. And yea I meant Vertical Blinds.
Got some full length windows, and 3 sliding glass doors. Floor vents in front of them all. And with the verts closed on them all. The air is able to blow up them and curl into the room. When before I guess the curtains were eating up the cool air. Keeps all the sun heat locked up against the windows. Like I said. A drastic difference.
Just like with a cooler or thurmas. Insulation means everything when keeping cool.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2011)

Good news on the air conditioner front.  

Outdoor temp- 104.  Thermostat set at 79.  Indoor temp is 79!!!  :woohoo:   

Bad news- it's still friggin hot out there.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2011)

Good to hear SM. I knew something wasnt right. One question,,did they change out the coil when they changed your outside unit in 2007? Sometimes the coil can be to small for the compressor,,and will freeze up. Another words,,if you have a 3 ton unit and a coil that was for a 2or 2 1/2 ton unit,,they can freeze up easy.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2011)

Hmm, not sure.  I was too busy being a little freaked out.  I had the 2 plants in my back yard, one dangerously close to where the outdoor unit had to go.     I had a marine issue camoflauge pancho liner over it...  Luckily the AC dude was a former addict and father of a friend of mine, but still...I was worried about other things.  :holysheep: 

Could I tell about the coils by looking at em???


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2011)

Im getting the room ready. My Wife wont know till ya get here.:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2011)

:spit:  

Too hot to go outside now WH.  :giggle:


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2011)

Damnt.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2011)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Im getting the room ready.



ostpicsworthless:


Hahahhahaha.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2011)

Ouch,,My Wife just hit me in the back of my head.Hell,,, I was just trying to be a friendly.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2011)

Southern hospitality huh WH.  LMFAO!


----------



## Roddy (Aug 6, 2011)

lmao....good stuff! :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2011)

Ims a nice guy.


----------



## Roddy (Aug 8, 2011)

Now

Partly cloudy. Temperatures around 78. Light and variable winds. 

Tonight 

  Partly cloudy early...then becoming mostly cloudy. Showers likely with a chance of thunderstorms. Lows 63 to 67. Light and variable winds. Chance of rain 70 percent. 

Tuesday 

  Mostly cloudy through mid morning...then becoming partly sunny. Scattered showers and thunderstorms. Highs 82 to 86. Light and variable winds...becoming west 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 50 percent.

Tuesday Night 

  Mostly cloudy during the evening. Mostly clear overnight. A chance of showers and thunderstorms during the evening. Lows 59 to 63. West winds 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 30 percent.

Wednesday 

  Mostly sunny. Highs 74 to 78. Northwest winds 10 to 15 mph.

Wednesday Night 

  Clear. Lows 52 to 56.

Thursday 

  Mostly sunny. Highs 76 to 80.  

Thursday Night 

  Mostly clear. Lows 57 to 61. 

Friday 

  Partly sunny. Highs 80 to 84.  

Friday Night 

  Partly cloudy. A chance of showers and thunderstorms. Lows 63 to 67. Chance of rain 30 percent. 

Saturday 

  Mostly cloudy. A chance of showers and thunderstorms. Highs 76 to 80. Chance of rain 40 percent.  

Saturday Night 

  Partly cloudy. A chance of showers and thunderstorms. Lows 59 to 63. Chance of rain 30 percent.

Sunday 

  Partly sunny. Highs 74 to 78. 

Sunday Night

  Mostly clear. Lows 56 to 60. 

Monday 

  Mostly sunny. Highs 76 to 80.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2011)

You suck Roddy.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 8, 2011)

Left Orlando Florida this morning @ 98f..landed in New Mexico where its now 99f..and Daughter says Seattle is a Bombing 76f...

take care and be safe everyone


----------



## Roddy (Aug 8, 2011)

LOL Smokin...sorry!

Yes 4U....but it's a dry heat....lmao!! I always laughed when someone told me that!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2011)

Im working outside here in Texas in this Hot *** weather,,and its kicken my 55 year old ***.


----------



## Joe McQuay (Aug 9, 2011)

It only strike 99 today, practically felt like a chilly entrance arrived through.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah,,there was a cold front moved thru today,,it was only 107.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 9, 2011)

My porch read at 2pm 102F and the therm was in the shade. weather man said 100F...but like ussual they lie cuz no one really wants to know the truth LOL
We just all admit...it is one roaster this summer.
Rained Sat. thank goodness...but still my 6 gallon plants need water 1x a day and my 4 gallon 1-2x a day depending on R/H.


----------



## Ruffy (Aug 9, 2011)

fnally we have heat & sun!! 30-36 degs c. grow girls grow


----------



## Roddy (Aug 11, 2011)

Weather is 71f and sunshine! I started for work this morning, but became sick before getting far....been having issues with nausea in the mornings.....


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Right now, it's about 65-68 degrees outside with around 40% humidity. There is a slight overcast which will probably blow out around 11am-12pm. I love southern California.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 11, 2011)

overcast... 61.4 degress F, will reach 75F today. Love me my Pacific NW. 

Peace,

7greeneyes


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 11, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Weather is 71f and sunshine! I started for work this morning, but became sick before getting far....been having issues with nausea in the mornings.....


 
thats sucks Roddy. If only there was an herbal remedy f or nausea....hmmm...gonna have to smoke on this one. lol...jk...hope u feel better!

Peace,

7greeneyes


----------



## Roddy (Aug 11, 2011)

Appreciated, 7, smoking is sometimes a problem too, I cough sometimes and my stomach feels like it flops. Guess it's time to go to the doc.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 12, 2011)

Well damn.  So much for the summer of 2011 being the hottest on record, we missed it by only 3 days.  

Today we didn't hit the 100 degree mark, we hit 97, lol, thanks to cloud cover from storms that were way up north.   So the 1980 streak of 42 straight days of 100+ temps still stands.  There was a noticible difference outside today, which was welcoming this afternoon.

In a way I was kind of hoping we'd beat it.  We were soooo close!!!  2011, the summer we had 40 consecutive days of 100+ degree heat.  Gotta love Texas.  

Unfortunately we still have more in store.  Probably a whole slew of em...


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Aug 12, 2011)

Its great sm raining as per usual thats what i love about the u.k. well that and a bit of rioting and looting.
Pmsl
T4


----------



## Sparda (Aug 12, 2011)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Its great sm raining as per usual thats what i love about the u.k. well that and a bit of rioting and looting.
> Pmsl
> T4



Lol, since you mentioned the rioting and looting I'll share this little joke I heard yesterday.

*Just  seen a local chav running off with his arms full of Chicken Tikka  Massala.......I think he may have got a bit confused when his mates said  they were going to rob Currys. *


----------



## Menimeth (Aug 13, 2011)

70f and the first rain we have seen in 3 months. It looks as though it may rain for several hours, though since we are 18in in the hole i doubt if this rain will go very far, but if even halts the decline of the water table for only a week or two it could save alot of people here. The sun is starting to rise so I had better bring my girls back into the house before they are spotted. today could be a very good day. too bad it will be back in the middle 100s by the first of the week, oh well S*** happens.


----------



## Roddy (Aug 13, 2011)

Good for Texas!!!!

Storms moving in here, could be strong......


----------



## Roddy (Aug 13, 2011)

Winds came up and blew my grill some 40' into my neighbor's yard, it's now a pile of metal LMAO....very strong winds!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2011)

WOW,,I seen wet stuff coming outta the sky here in Texas,,and I wasnt sure what it was. Come to find out it was Rain. whats that?


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Aug 14, 2011)

no rain at my casa, but the temp dropped to 78* and 80% humidity. very pleasant day out, and yeah, back over 100* next week.


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Aug 14, 2011)

It's 6:41am and currently overcast with temperatures in the mid-high 60s with 50-60% humidity. Another typical SoCal morning.


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 14, 2011)

TerrorAP2 said:
			
		

> It's 6:41am and currently overcast with temperatures in the mid-high 60s with 50-60% humidity. Another typical SoCal morning.


I was gonna type that


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 14, 2011)

Like 50. Best indoor summer ever! Heater turns on more than AC thus far. Yes!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 15, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Like 50. Best indoor summer ever! Heater turns on more than AC thus far. Yes!


 
:rofl:

Here here!

:rofl:


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Aug 18, 2011)

It's about 10:30am and it's already 90 degrees outside. The high is around 102-104 degrees. I'm glad I'm only visiting Texas for a few days.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Aug 25, 2011)

we got rain, yesterday!!
temp dropped from 104* to 78* real quick.


----------



## burner (Aug 25, 2011)

Hurricane Irene is coming and she is real pissed off. East coast is gonna get hit hard with rain and winds the next few days. Not looking forward to it at all


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 25, 2011)

b safe....


----------



## Roddy (Aug 26, 2011)

Thinking of all you on the east coast...


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Aug 26, 2011)

Raining again thank god for the british summer.
Pmsl
T4


----------



## Menimeth (Sep 6, 2011)

It is 58f at 6:00 am in north central Texas this morning, WOW.And to think it was 103 just 3 days ago, with a low of 82 and 82 is supposed to be the high today, now if it would just rain. This small town I live in has only seen rain once in the last 5 months.


----------



## Parcero (Sep 6, 2011)

Disappointing again, I waited the rain to come, buckets ready, dressed in orange and not a drop fell. I need that water


----------



## Roddy (Sep 6, 2011)

Made a high of 56 yesterday, it's 50 now and only predicted to get to high 60's....gotta love the cool temps!


----------



## Mauitraveler (Sep 6, 2011)

Its so HOT!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Sep 7, 2011)

finaly dropped below 100*. 59* yesterday am, but the smoke from local fires was overwhelming...comeon rain!!


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 7, 2011)

lol no rain yet, @ least were i am! its been close to 30 degs cel for the last month, a very decent thing for my girls, i just hope the morning dew/ moisture hasnt f$ed my girls up. my boat motor just got fixed, so im off to see them fri. just a few weeks left


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 7, 2011)

we went from ridiculous
y hot to super cold like that.  we got a high of 63 today and two days ago it was 104  Its rained the past three days and monday i was out in now im sick  great   I can hardly even smoke my throat hurts so bad


----------



## Parcero (Sep 7, 2011)

It finally rained a bit. Manage to get about 200l of water, that should be enough to flush my Ed Rosenthal superbud. I'm expecting more tonight:aok: 
_
"Let it rain a day, a week, a year
let it rain a thousand years a day"_
-Samael


----------



## picklepick (Sep 8, 2011)

It's raining hard here because of the typhoon. Oh men I miss the party and gig.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice day here, 68 going for 82! I might even venture out a bit....


----------



## ColoradoLady (Sep 17, 2011)

Snow in the mountains here......rain off and on for a few days now.  Purpling leaves from the cold and raspberry pink pistles on some.  44 degrees in the greenhouse last night

No bud rot please!!!!  I'm  getting soooo close.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Good luck, CO Lady!!

Sunny and 55 right now, high of 69 today! Not much better than that, I could go all year at this temp!


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 18, 2011)

25 c in the day 4 degs c @ night. snow in the mountains here also! 2 more weeks plz. no rot!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Sep 18, 2011)

cold and rainy,, windy too!!


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Sep 18, 2011)

When I left for the gym this morning, it was sunny and 67. Now it's around 73-75. I love living in OC.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 1, 2011)

We're hosting our yearly camp/cache event this weekend, so naturally the weather turned ugly. A bunch are there now camping out...last night's low was around 35F with wind chills of the mid 20'sF....OUCH! Current temp is 41 with wind chill of 34, gonna be a bit chilly this go around! Highs expected to be the mid 50's...we'll see.

Of course, Mondy looks to be sunny and 71....figures.


----------



## weedmasta (Oct 1, 2011)

woke up to some cool 50 degree weather  were im at felt good for for a change


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 1, 2011)

At least it isn't 4000 degrees F as it has been all summer and all September up to this past week.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 1, 2011)

This is the nicest part of the year here on the lake -- 70s at night -- high 80s in the day. It's beautiful here -- suposed to rain thursday tho and not get over 65. Winter is coming, but we have it pretty good out west here.

peace


----------



## Ruffy (Oct 1, 2011)

lol good out west? its snowing in the alpine! 3 degs c @ night solid rain for 2 weeks. glad i pulled what  i had or the mold would have got me. oh well no forest fires @ all this yr and next yr ill be ready with mold resistant strains, and a less wet yr.


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 3, 2011)

Well the nightly local news here said no more 90's for South fla. We are now into seeing only 80's for highs.. Thank God.. Our summers run from April thru the end of September.. just way too long. Hero


----------



## sTuNNed oNe (Oct 3, 2011)

42 degrees out here in Pittsburgh, little too chilly for my bicycle and i.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 3, 2011)

Wet....

good ole' PNW Fall ... :rofl:

hope everyone's doing well out there...

7greeneyes


----------



## picklepick (Oct 13, 2011)

We have a fine weather today but I hope later it won't rain.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2011)

Highs in the mid 70s, lows in the mid 50s.  PERFECT!  =)


----------



## Roddy (Oct 14, 2011)

it's been getting slowly cooler, fall is here. Windy and chance of showeres today, rained like crazy all night last night! 56 right now, not supposed to get much warmer, then start cooling down more until lows are in the 30's by mid next week!


----------



## Ruffy (Oct 14, 2011)

tonnes of rain for 2 weeks, lots of snow in the alpine! first decent frost last night.  10 degs cel everyday


----------



## CannabisIcon (Oct 14, 2011)

Probably because I'm in San Diego right now, but it is jon blazenheimer hot out.  Past two days about 87 deg, but this weekend should cool off.  Perfect for sunset toking after a long surf session.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 14, 2011)

Its been very wet here. Today is the first sunshine ive seen for 3 days. Had to cut a bit of bud rot off today  I caught it early tho didnt loose too much. anyone else having these issues?


----------



## Roddy (Oct 14, 2011)

CannabisIcon said:
			
		

> Probably because I'm in San Diego right now, but it is jon blazenheimer hot out.  Past two days about 87 deg, but this weekend should cool off.  Perfect for sunset toking after a long surf session.



I heard it was unseasonably hot in the SOCAL area....


----------



## CannabisIcon (Oct 14, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I heard it was unseasonably hot in the SOCAL area....



yeah, dude.  it's been nice near the coast.  only warms up to summer temps for about a month or two here, so it's good to have some sunshine and heat.  The surf was amazing yesterday and no need for booties.  Off to Thailand in 2 weeks...that **** will be hot!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Oct 24, 2011)

Gonna get our first frost tonight the weatherman  claims,  time to call it,


----------



## FUM (Oct 26, 2011)

We were right at 80 here on so. coast of Oregon 97420 yesterday(a wonderful day), 42 for our low last nite.


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 26, 2011)

Raining ... Plus more raining ... and some more raining ...


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2011)

burr, time for sweatshirts and socks.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2011)

b u t ful!  

75 and sunny, winds ssw at 14 mph, humidity at 67%.


----------



## Roddy (Nov 29, 2011)

We're under a pair of weather advisories...a flood watch and a winter storm watch! Rain started early yesterday evening and hasn't stopped yet, it's supposed to change to snow and we're expecting 3"-5". YIKES!


----------



## Ruffy (Nov 29, 2011)

about a foot of snow on the ground for the last 2 weeks 20 cm coming today. ski season is here


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 29, 2011)

I am beyond sick of this 80 degree weather in So Cal.  It's pushing December, come on, Nature/global warming/what have you, give us a break huh?  :rant::angrywife:  :hitchair:


----------



## oregonduck76 (Nov 29, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> On the bright side, bud room is a nice 75 and sunny!!


 lol!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Nov 29, 2011)

We had a chinook here, a couple days ago, warmed up to 62 then blew constant 25 mph with gusts 40 to 60, melted all the snow, blew the doors off the safeway store!!


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 29, 2011)

sunny 70's thru the rest of the week here---wind is in the forecast---


----------



## Roddy (Nov 30, 2011)

Woke up to a flooded basement and 6" of snow on the ground.....OUCH!


----------



## engneer (Nov 30, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Woke up to a flooded basement and 6" of snow on the ground.....OUCH!




Dang Roddy...sounds like you got your hands full...woke up to a beautiful sunny day in the low 60's....high today low 70's.


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 2, 2011)

san diego for 3 weeks, right now 71 degrees and sunny, not a cloud in the sky


----------



## Roddy (Dec 3, 2011)

Snow still on the ground, seems fairly early to have lingering snow! I suppose there'll be ice fishing soon, getting the shanties ready!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Dec 3, 2011)

Right around 78, cloudy, with a chance of amber, sound's like a Irish's forcast,a Christmas chop,    30 this morning!!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Dec 3, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Snow still on the ground, seems fairly early to have lingering snow! I suppose there'll be ice fishing soon, getting the shanties ready!


 
I just watched grumpy old men, this shanty town on the ice looked so great, the community, I'd expect everything would be froze in michigan!! it's DEC. HMMM wonder how old the post is now!! I think I read to many high times in my spare time and got to high, anyway all my family's from Northern Wis. I've always remembered it freezing up in Nov., had to use a special machine to thaw the ground out in mid OCT. to dig a grave in 71, I know that alot of the time it feels here in northern wa. like it did, when I grew up in San Leandro,CAL. 45 years ago, Bay area weather, I'm really starting to notice this global warming thing, our rivers are swollen more, alot more unfishable days, the ecoligists always blamed the logging industry.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 3, 2011)

LOL Skag, I'm in the southernmost part of Michigan, almost at the Ohio border, we're not used to lingering snow before Christmas nor have had an overly large amount of white Christmases. To be able to ice fish before Christmas is also a rarity, but it happens! Maybe this year, if the temps can stay lower.


----------



## Hick (Dec 3, 2011)

you headed right into this roddy?


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 3, 2011)

predicting 3 inches of rain over the next 3 days.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 3, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> you headed right into this roddy?



In a few weeks, yes!! Hope it's as beautiful but not a hassle!! Been through the pass many a winter though, always an adventure!! Hope all is well on your end, my friend! Need I should bring you a shovel??  :rofl:


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 4, 2011)

I was just siting out on the bow of the boat in the warm sunshine -- nice here today.


----------



## Ryder (Dec 4, 2011)

Its 18 degrees snowing hard .. Should hit 0 tonite.. perfect growing weather....:bong:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Dec 6, 2011)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I was just siting out on the bow of the boat in the warm sunshine -- nice here today.


 

Nothing like a litlle of your own fisherman's helper, thats what we call my smoke, hopefully your at the lake or river,  I've been known to sit in the boat in the front yard smokin fatties, wishin i was fishin!!! If your fishing? what you fishing For??


----------



## Roddy (Dec 10, 2011)

Down to 16 degrees right now, bet it makes single digits....


----------



## warfish (Dec 10, 2011)

Was doing some community service work this morning that entailed cleaning some windows, I made the mistake of spraying some cleaner on the outside of the window, it instantly froze.  So needless to say it is cold here


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 11, 2011)

26 f with freezing fog this morning.

HomieHogleg


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 11, 2011)

The bad news...   It was down to 22º this morning outside... 

The good news...   74º and sunny in my 1K 2x4 closet last nite~! :aok:

I LOVE winter grows~!:yay:


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't fish Skag -- It's a lake, and I consider the fish out here to be emergency rations -- I can catch a cat fish in just a short time or a stripped bass in a little longer time. I will if it comes to that, but apart from the fight there isn't a lot about fishing I like. I do have a pole 

And it is still nice here -- I was just out on the bow sitting in the sunshine.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 12, 2011)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I don't fish Skag -- It's a lake, and I consider the fish out here to be emergency rations -- I can catch a cat fish in just a short time or a stripped bass in a little longer time. I will if it comes to that, but apart from the fight there isn't a lot about fishing I like. I do have a pole
> 
> And it is still nice here -- I was just out on the bow sitting in the sunshine.


 
:cool2: that's awesome, sounds perfect right about now...

7ge


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 12, 2011)

That was yesterday -- today it is cloudy, a bit murky out, and it is suppose to rain by tomorrow -- then the sun will come back out  This is a swell place to spend the winter -- there are some bad days, but for the most part we have amazing weather. (for winter anyway)

Peace


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 12, 2011)

sounds like a sweet gig :cool2:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 12, 2011)

Raining here in Hell.  I thought the sky had forgotten how.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Is there really a Hell Cali?? I live about an hour or less from Hell MI...


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 12, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Is there really a Hell Cali?? I live about an hour or less from Hell MI...


Unfortunately it exists--well, existed--but I cribbed the name from the comic Life in Hell, referring to Hell Lay.  Sometimes I call all of So Cal Hell, as opposed to Northern California (Heaven) and Central California (Purgatory).

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hell,_California  :evil:


----------



## Roddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I have to admit, the weather has been pretty mild here in MI this year...save right around Halloween lol. Forecast was heard to call for a few inches of snow this week, but I won't care, I won't be here...VEGAS BOUND!!!!!!

GPS has been loaded with 500 caches from the downtown/strip area and 1000 from the Red Rock Canyon/Mt Charleston area, will do one more query tomorrow for the Grand Canyon area...just in case!! We're staying at a local casino close to all our planned fun, but will move to the Strat Tower for a night so we can hit the strip...great virts there!

Son hasn't been through the Rockies, we're going to try to make it into the mountains early in the day so he can see as much as possible. The Libby will make east work of the passes....and will offer us a few off-road adventures in Vegas!!


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 27, 2011)

Love to visit the snow, but know I couldn't live with it.  It's been cold and rainy here the past couple days, but today was sunny in the 60's.


----------

